# Am I the only one who had never heard of this guy?



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I was browsing the Proguitarshop youtube channel and found a demo of the new Dunlop Joe Bonamassa Fuzz Face, well I had never heard of Joe Bonamassa so I looked him up on youtube and found this video. He's a damn great player.

[video=youtube;Gn09Xn9JF5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn09Xn9JF5s[/video]

[video=youtube;8dUtymQravE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dUtymQravE[/video]


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

He was a child prodigy...

[video=youtube;WLB900atJFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLB900atJFs[/video]


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah dood, I just discovered him last year, I was in Heritage Posters in Calgary and they were playing his "The Ballad Of John Henry" CD and I was so blown away I had to buy the only copy they had, I'm a HUGE fan now and now own his all his CD's including BCC.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, sorry. You're the only one. Sucks, eh?


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Don't mean to sound rude, but have you been living in a cave, by any chance? (LOL)


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I saw his name like ten time on each post over TGP with Robben Ford and other unknow loosers like that! 

Psss...I didn't know him since last year...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Saw him play here in Ottawa just last month. Excellent guitar player. Like what was mentioned, he was a child prodigy, been playing out since he's 12, much like Derek Trucks.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Chito said:


> Saw him play here in Ottawa just last month. Excellent guitar player. Like what was mentioned, he was a child prodigy, been playing out since he's 12, much like Derek Trucks.


yup....his first band was Bloodline
(from Wikepedia) Bloodline was an American blues rock band composed of the sons of several well-known rock musicians. It was also guitarist Joe Bonamassa's first band (he was billed as "Smokin' Joe Bonamassa").
Bloodline signed to Varèse Sarabande/Capitol in 1994 and released one self-titled album. The group's members were drummer Erin Davis (son of Miles Davis), rhythm guitarist Waylon Krieger (son of Robby Krieger), and bassist and lead vocalist Berry Oakley, Jr. (son of Berry Oakley), along with Bonamassa, whose parents were musicians, though not famous.[1] For the keyboard parts, the band called veteran keyboard player Lou Segreti. Warren Haynes made a guest appearance on the album. The record produced one hit single, "Stone Cold Hearted", which reached #32 on the Billboard Mainstream Rock Tracks chart.[2] The group split shortly after the release of the record, immediately following a tour opening for Tesla and Lynyrd Skynyrd.


I was trying to find a Youtube video of a young Joe Bonamassa with another young prodigy, Derek Trucks. I know I've seen it but can't find it right now.
However, I did find this one with a 13 year Derek rippin' it up on Layla. Don't know how to embed it, but here's the link.....

[video]http://youtu.be/MLQTbmUYI4A[/video]


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

gtone said:


> Don't mean to sound rude, but have you been living in a cave, by any chance? (LOL)


Lol I guess I was but I'm sure I know a lot a great players you don't, should I keep these discoveries to myselft next time?


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I've seen him in Buffalo a few years ago.......great player.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

zurn said:


> Lol I guess I was but I'm sure I know a lot a great players you don't, should I keep these discoveries to myselft next time?


Touche mon ami! Je suis tres mauvais pour la 'tite humour...


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Don't worry, I too got into JB late. I've always heard the name but never paid too much attention otherwise. To me, he sounds like a bluesier Eric Johnson, and that ain't too bad of a combo.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes.........


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i never heard of him until earlier this year when gibson/epiphone was releasing joe bonamassa signature models...started wondering whats the big deal with this bonamassa guy

great guitarist. love his stuff.


----------

